# [SOLVED] computer shuts off randomly



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have been having this problem for a while now where my computer shuts off randomly like some one pulled the plug at first I thought it was power supply butI replaced that and it still happens please this is driving my crazy if anyone can help me please do so.

system specs:
windows 7 64 bit
amd phenom II x 6 3.2ghz
16gb ddr3 1600mhz ram
890FXA GD65 motherboard
1gb gddr5 gtx 460 se
1 312gb hd: operating system
1 tb hd:Steam plus other game
850 watt corsair power supply


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

Post the temp and voltage readings from the BIOS.

Are you doing anything specific when this happens? Watching video,games,ect


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

cpu temp 44c
system temp 25c
cpu fan 3579rpm
cpu vcore 3.280v
3.3v 3.280v
5v 5.003v
12v 11.968v

it happens more when I play video games


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

If the RAM is 4x4GB try removing two of the RAM sticks and see how it goes.
Memory Standard for the MSI 890FXA-GD65 is DDR3 800/1066/1333/1600*/1800*/2133* (OC)


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently got new ram and the situation was happening before I got it

Any one have any ideas?:sad:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*



Bradx954 said:


> cpu temp 44c
> system temp 25c
> cpu fan 3579rpm
> cpu vcore 3.280v
> ...


Are these numbers from the BIOS?

Download and install HWMonitor and monitor the temps in Windows and idle and while gaming. Post a screenshot.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

Is that cpu temp from a idle stand point?
The reason I ask is because I was working on a system today that had the same issue but its idle temp was sitting around 29C and as soon as a load was put on it, it spiked to over 100C. As soon as I cleaned and applied new heat paste it was good.

I would try apply to new heat paste to the CPU.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

run this in the tray and see what your cpu temp is doing when playing

Core Temp - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

if it is at 29c at idle it should be in the mid 40's gaming


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

ran a benchmark for 20 mins core temp went to a max of 41c

going to leave it going for a few hours see if it gets higher but I don't think its the problem considering the shut down point is 70 but I do recall accidently scratching the thermal paste when installing it


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

It won't hurt anything to shut it down and clean and reapply the paste. 

I think it is worth trying in your case. Best to start simple and move on from there.


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

just shut down again and it wasent temperature I was keeping an eye on that


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

Did anything spike or did any of the voltages drop?
How about the video card? Is it overheating?


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

no everything was normal that was the weird thing is it possibly my outlet? this is an old house


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*



Bradx954 said:


> is it possibly my outlet? this is an old house


That's a possibility. Try using it in another location of the house or a different house.


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

if its is my outlet is their anyway to test that without just moveing the computer and seeing if it happens again because this problem can sometimes go on for days without happening


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

You can test the outlet with a multimeter but if all is well at the time that won't prove anything conclusive.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

You could put the computer on a UPS. If the power spikes or drops the ups will kick in and keep the poewr at the proper levels.


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

whats a ups where can I get it?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Any computer store like best buy, radio shack, future shop etc should have a UPS. UPS stands for uninterruptible power supply. It keeps the power running (for a short time depending on the size) if the power goes out.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

uninterrupted power supply

any computer store should carry them


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

alright ill try that soon but just in case its not the problem what else could it be?


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

ups are usually pretty expensive , try using an avr 

(Automatic Voltage Regulator)

it looks something like this










It's major role is balancing out the voltage coming in, preventing surges that comes from 

unstable power lines.

To confirm if it is the faulty lines , try using your pc in another location.


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

hey I just switched power bars and it went for a while without having a random shut down but when it did it went to a low power state instead of completely off where the fans were turning but nothing else was happening and holding the power button did nothing i had to pull the plug


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

The AVR "might" help but you can't fix dirty/insufficient power without fixing the source.
Can you try using the PC in another house to help determine if the power is an issue?


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

thats a little difficult considering houses dont really grow on trees and I only have one but ill try switchin outlets see if that helps


----------



## Bradx954 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*

alright I think it was the outlet thanks for your help everyone


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: computer shuts off randomly*



Bradx954 said:


> thats a little difficult considering houses dont really grow on trees and I only have one but ill try switchin outlets see if that helps


I don't recall you posting the type of dwelling you reside in so I suggested another dwelling that uses a different source of power.
Anyway, glad you got the issue resolved and hopefully permanently.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

Get an electrician to check your house out if that is possible.


----------

